# FQHC Medicaid secondaries



## Errika Jenkins CPC (Jun 2, 2011)

We have a client that is FQHC in Vermont. They are stating that when billing Medicaid secondaries the T1015 code must be listed first. I have found on Vermont Medicaid's website that when billing any insurance other than Medicare they only want the T1015. Does anyone have any experience billing FQHC's in Vermont where the T1015 is an issue with secondaries?

Thanks!


----------



## jbrashear (Jun 13, 2011)

*Fqhc*

What the Medicaid website is saying makes sense to me. If they are paying an all-inclusive rate, then they don't need any other code. Everything else would be on the cost report. But are the commercial insurances denying the T1015 and what would you need to post before that code?

Letting all codes crossover from Medicare to Medicaid could be because of the cost report. Aren't those only done for CMS? I guarantee that's where your answer lies.

I bill all-inclusive in KY and I know it can be cantankerous.

Best of luck


----------

